# Panda shepherds?



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm thinking about DNA testing Dallas to see what mix if any he is . His personality is so close to bubbles landsharking and everything. Except Dallas has a lot less energy and sleeps more than bubbles. I'm thinking he is all shepherd. Anyways I don't care what Dallas is BC he has a part of my heart. If Dallas does turn out to be a panda shepherd. Do panda shepherds change colors like other shepherds ? I'm curious. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Most dogs change color as they age. I see some border collie in Dallas, but those aren't the best pictures to tell. DNA tests are no accurate so I would not bother, just enjoy him.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Agreed . I love him he is so loving and protective of me . but sometimes curiosity gets the best of you. The vet said he is a shepherd or shepherd mix but they weren't sure. They did say he is to big to be mixed with any smaller dogs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Bubbles said:


> Agreed . I love him he is so loving and protective of me . but sometimes curiosity gets the best of you. The vet said he is a shepherd or shepherd mix but they weren't sure. They did say he is to big to be mixed with any smaller dogs.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How much does he weigh? Definitely predominantly shepherd. I've seen border collies up to 70 pounds though, so...


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Dallas looks border collie to me


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

He is 62 lb and 4 months. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

They are having so much fun together. That's awesome!!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Age you were given is probably inaccurate. He just seems too "built" and "grown" to be 4 months old. Plus at 62 pounds he'd be larger than 99% of GSD puppies that age.

He's unlikely to be a panda, and I remember from pictures on the other thread that his face looks a lot like a Border Collie. Remember a Border Collie is also a shepherd (sheep herding breed) and they probably have more energy than GSDs do...so it makes sense he has more energy. Panda shepherds have A LOT more white on them. Usually the whole front/face area is white and they tend to look like a puzzle with black/white/brown patches all over the body. Not really just having paws of a certain color or a chest of a certain color.

I know you're showing just pictures and not a video...but he seems to hold his own against your grown girl way too well to be 4 months old. At 4 months old its rare to have a dog that is coordinated and balanced enough to play with an older dog and actually wrestle with them.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

martemchik said:


> Age you were given is probably inaccurate. He just seems too "built" and "grown" to be 4 months old. Plus at 62 pounds he'd be larger than 99% of GSD puppies that age.
> 
> I know you're showing just pictures and not a video...but he seems to hold his own against your grown girl way too well to be 4 months old. At 4 months old its rare to have a dog that is coordinated and balanced enough to play with an older dog and actually wrestle with them.


Yes, he sure looks older than 4 months. OP, is there any way to take a picture of his teeth? 

He looks very similar to a GSD/BC mix I fostered. 
Sheilah


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

He still has baby fur and baby teeth. The vet said he's still a baby and needs all of his shots.

Trust me he is so clumbsy . bubbles pushes him over all the time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Bubbles has more energy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Bubbles said:


> He still has baby fur and baby teeth. The vet said he's still a baby and needs all of his shots.
> 
> Trust me he is so clumbsy . bubbles pushes him over all the time.
> 
> ...


The vet should say he needs all of his shots...you have no shot history so you just assume there isn't one.

I'm looking at the pictures you posted on the other thread and it doesn't really look like puppy fur either. I'd really love to see a picture of the mouth as I just find it hard to believe that there is a 62 pound 4 month old puppy.

I dunno he just doesn't look "weird" or gangly enough for me to believe he's 4 months old. At 62 pounds he'd be bigger than a full grown male border collie, and he's 75% of the way to an adult GSD.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree that he's far too large to be that young of a pup, though I am not convinced yet that he's more border collie... maybe with more pictures.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

I know you wanted pictures of his teeth but most of them fell out recently and he is getting his adult teeth. Just an update. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

I think I see adult canine teeth in one of those pictures meaning he is probably at least 6 months old, and most likely older. There is no 4.5 month old puppy in this world that already had adult canines pushed that far through like that.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Definitely border collie/gsd mix


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah I didn't want to upset you or question your vet's knowledge but there is no way this is a 4 month old pup. Either you really want a large dog, or you're ignoring the signs for another reason. An "oversized" GSD is generally 60+ pounds at 6 months. That sized dog will probably top out at 90+ pounds. So just imagine if your boy (who is probably mixed with a smaller breed) was 60 lbs at 4 months...


----------

